# new guy



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey everyone in new to the forums and i was wondering whats the average size a pitbull can get? i searching for a XL pitbull i ran across a couple sites like IRONCROSSKENNELS.COM and BLUEBULLYKENNELS.COM but i don't know if its safe to purchase from site like that...opinions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i bought my female from thepithouse.com. & she is a great dog. she is from sire gage & dam preciosa. i would buy from them again.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

im not really a fan of the ick dogs. if your looking for an xl pup hit up novice on www.clubbully.com he has a male and a female, they are off of silver shredder and passion, the female is pet only. or you can see the pups and contact him on his site www.rockcitykennel.com only those 2 left from the litter they are about 5 months old now. real good price

i've never heard any bad things about ick as far as dealings with them. but i think they charge way to much, i love iron maiden though, shes sick!

check out clubbully, its a bully site with some good people


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

most xl pits are not muscular enough for me. I'm not a big fan of iron cross kennels his dogs don't work which means they strictly bred got size and look. I suggest Cali pits and dagger kennels for large red noses and my personal breeder k-raiderzkennels for blue noses he also has gorgeous red noses too. You can see the dogs on his myspace. 

Honestly there are alot of xl breeders out there ... Get a good working dog bred for temperment and ability and don't pay over $1000 and you should be ok.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

By the way average size for a American pitbull terrier is 45-65 pounds for a male and 35-55 for a female. That's the breed standard. There are plenty of sound athletic dogs in thx 65-100 pound category though IMO.


----------



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

my plans are to get two pitbulls in the near future...i want one for size and the other i want it to be a blue pit


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

those are great reasons


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

wheezie said:


> those are great reasons


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wheezie said:


> those are great reasons


:goodpost::hammer:

Funny I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

wheezie said:


> those are great reasons


:goodpost: he deserved that! lol


----------



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

yea i did lol...i been around pitbulls all my life and ,my last pit just died about a week or so ago after 9 yrs. i been wanting a XXL pitbull for a while now just for the wow factor and my wife wants a blue pit


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> wheezie: those are great reasons


:hammer: HAHAHAH


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

Go for it!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i was gonna purchase this male but the deal on the house i was buying fell through. here are some pics of the male i was talking about. he is now 8 months and 75 pounds @ about 20 or so inches at the whithers. i'll let the pics speak for themselves.

i must add the breeder is a knowledgeable dude, soemone you can just talk to and ask all types of questions.


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

That s an awesome dog


----------



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats a real nice dog


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont want to sound like i am bashin becuase these are not my intentions by any means.... does ur wife know what a "blue pit" is???? just curious, becuase most people have no idea what they THOUGHT they wanted, and asking for the wrong thing all along


----------



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

yea she had a girl pit for 5 years until she sold it


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ok... but what does a "blue pit" mean in her terms????


----------



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

color & looks


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

...... ur really fighting me on this huh lol... u cant go any more in depth with this?? i mean, im sure u caught on that. they were mocking u when u said u want the dogs for looks and size. i just want to help inform u and educate u on these dogs. when someone says they want a blue dog, they could mean hundreds of different things. some people refer to blue/red noses as if it is a blood line or of importance. u say color and looks but that is just on the surface... what about the color and the looks? can u answer my question with more information... 

what EXACTLY does a "blue pit" mean?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

chevy454 said:


> hey everyone in new to the forums and i was wondering whats the average size a pitbull can get? i searching for a XL pitbull i ran across a couple sites like IRONCROSSKENNELS.COM and BLUEBULLYKENNELS.COM but i don't know if its safe to purchase from site like that...opinions will be greatly appreciated


Average size is about 40lbs as already stated. An "XL pit bull" would be around 65lbs. Outside of that would be questionable blood to put it nicely.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah dude, you will get bashed around here making statements like that...lol. Clubbully is a good forum for bully owners. I'm a member over there myself. Alot of those guys over there like the more extreme bullies but there are a few folks that are into the more athletic bullies like myself. here is Bruno (one of my personal favorites) owned by mugger.....he's a TNT/Sierra cross.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oooooh that's a dog!


----------



## chevy454 (Jan 6, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ...... ur really fighting me on this huh lol... u cant go any more in depth with this?? i mean, im sure u caught on that. they were mocking u when u said u want the dogs for looks and size. i just want to help inform u and educate u on these dogs. when someone says they want a blue dog, they could mean hundreds of different things. some people refer to blue/red noses as if it is a blood line or of importance. u say color and looks but that is just on the surface... what about the color and the looks? can u answer my question with more information...
> 
> what EXACTLY does a "blue pit" mean?


lol not intentionally..
i never really got into the blodlines that produce this color pitbull because all i had in my life time was the gator bloodline and rottweilers

i cant post a pic of one until i get over 15 posts


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

MADBood said:


> yeah dude, you will get bashed around here making statements like that...lol. Clubbully is a good forum for bully owners. I'm a member over there myself. Alot of those guys over there like the more extreme bullies but there are a few folks that are into the more athletic bullies like myself. here is Bruno (one of my personal favorites) owned by mugger.....he's a TNT/Sierra cross.


[/QUOTE]

thats muggers boy! hes got some good looking dogs in his yard! clean bullys


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

chevy454 said:


> lol not intentionally..
> i never really got into the blodlines that produce this color pitbull because all i had in my life time was the gator bloodline and rottweilers
> 
> i cant post a pic of one until i get over 15 posts


i was just trying to make sure u knew what u were asking for. when people refer to a blue pit, (like i mentioned) they are asking for 100 diff things. a blue pit can be any size really. sadies blues has a blue dog and that is an APBT not an ambully like u are looking for. An AmBully are the large dogs u are asking about. I agree with above, i prefer the more atheltic and built bullies. I currently have an APBT but i would love to own a bully one day.

Its also important to remember when looking for a dog that u shouldnt be looking for size an color.  those are nt true reasons to own the breed. the reason alot of pople were laughin at u is becuase, too many people want a "Pitbull" as a status symbol. and they base their sales on the size of the dogs head or weight of the body. which is not a good way to go about purchasing a dog.

all i have to say is this. when u get your pups, PLEASE dont over feed or let them become 150lb dogs. thatis not healthy for the dog or his bones. condition them, feed them correctly, and enjoy their atletisism. alot of people have these HUGE dogs and ill let u know right now, most of the people on here highly disagree wit that kind of lifestyle for a dog. and it IS OKAY to have an AMBULLY that weighs only 60/80 lbs. well good luck on ur puppy search!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

if he gets a true xxl dog like the ick dogs, its gonna be a bigggg boy/girl! they can be upwards of 25"s and 130#s easily. imo it doesnt matter if you over feed, the dog is gonna be huge just from its genetics. personally not my cup of tea but i have seen some that look good. too many of them remind me of great danes though.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Than what you want is an American Bully NOT a Pit Bull. There are a few good American Bully breeders around, they are kind of hard to find.
But if all you are worried about is looks and color as opposed to temperment, health, genetic flaws, joint issues, respatory problems..then I'm sure you won't have any problem finding an XXL "Pit Bull"


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a blue & an xl red red.. my boy bloo is so athletic & loves to run,swim, play catch, pull, but my girl 'ula is just a lap dog. hates to do any work.. she will walk & will run if i take her out but she can live with out it if she had her way.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not trying to step on toes but I.C.K. is a ghetto operation. they are about a half hour drive from my house. None of my buisness what he does with his yard but his dogs are all outcrosses, (capt. obvious), all the ones I've seen are health cases. And he studs out to douchebag BYB's.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

It all depends on the bloodline, and wether or not its APBT or a mix with amstaff, bully breed or not. APBT can range from 18 to 22 inches males 40 to 60lbs and females 30 to 45lbs. bullys or a mix with amstaff generally weigh atleast the max weight of ABPT's but are a bit shorter and grow much stockier. they usually are around 17 to 19 inches tall but can weigh upto 100+lbs for males. and upto 60+ lbs for females.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

jescobar004 said:


> i have a blue & an xl red red.. my boy bloo is so athletic & loves to run,swim, play catch, pull, but my girl 'ula is just a lap dog. hates to do any work.. she will walk & will run if i take her out but she can live with out it if she had her way.


If I had to motivate my dog we'd both be on the couch watching tv lol. I'd like to see a pic or two of that red dog if you got one handy.


----------

